# Spullersee - Klösterle Trail



## gwittmac (18. März 2007)

Hallo, werte Gemeinde!
Ich bin gerade dabei, unseren diesjährigen Alpencross zu planen. Es soll mal wieder ein Klassiker sein, nämlich Oberstdorf -> Riva. Ich möchte diesmal aber gerne vom Spullersee nach Klösterle abfahren, anstatt die übliche Route über die Freiburger Hütte nach Dalaas zu nehmen.
Angeblich soll es einen tollen Trail vom Spullersee nach Klösterle geben. Auf meiner Kompasskarte (33) gibt's aber 2 Wege. Einer führt eher westlich entlang dem Spreubach, der andere etwas weiter östlich, an der Batziggalpe vorbei.
Kennt jemand die Strecke und vor allem, kann mir einer sagen, welcher der beiden Wege zum Biken eher geeignet ist (ich bin Tourenbiker, kein NoWay Rey!)

Danke im Voraus... auf einen tollen Bike-Sommer!


----------



## joku68 (30. August 2011)

Ist zwar schon alt, würde mich aber für nächstes Jahr auch interessieren. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (31. August 2011)

Servus,
Ja die Wege wurden in der Letzten Zeit großteils saniert.

Sinnvoll ist du nimmst den den östlichen Weg über die Batzigalpe. 
*Tipp 1:* die Strecke von Zug über das Stierlochjoch ist komplett durchgänging fahrbar. Der Weg wurde im Frühjahr 2011 komplett saniert. Damit ersparst du dir die Asphlatstrecke zur Staumauer


----------



## joku68 (1. September 2011)

Na, das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten. Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!


----------



## Hofbiker (1. September 2011)

Kein Problem!
Unter dem Motto: Man hilft einander! Damit das Biken auch Spass machen soll!


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Januar 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ja die Wege wurden in der Letzten Zeit großteils saniert.
> 
> Sinnvoll ist du nimmst den den östlichen Weg über die Batzigalpe.
> *Tipp 1:* die Strecke von Zug über das Stierlochjoch ist komplett durchgänging fahrbar. Der Weg wurde im Frühjahr 2011 komplett saniert. Damit ersparst du dir die Asphlatstrecke zur Staumauer


Die Strecke ist seit der E-Bike Boom ausgebrochen leider gesperrt.  Ich wende immer das 11.Gebot an🤣


----------



## OMaOle (17. Januar 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist seit der E-Bike Boom ausgebrochen leider gesperrt.  Ich wende immer das 11.Gebot an🤣


Glück auf,

ist Euch bekannt, ob und wenn ja welcher der beiden Trails derzeit gesperrt ist?
Der östliche über die Batziggalpe, oder der westliche am Spreubach?
Welche Alternativen gibt es von Lech nach Klösterle ohne komplett die Lechtalstraße bis Stuben zu fahren?
Wir wollen Anfang Juli starten und sind derzeit in der Planung. Wäre sehr schön, wenn uns ein Insider helfen kann.

Bis dahin Kette rechts

Ole


----------



## Mäx69 (24. Januar 2022)

Servus,

Augen zu und durch , Rücksicht auf die Wanderer nehmen dann wird das schon.😂 
Kenn bei uns im Ländle nur eine Straße wo man das Fahrverbot einhalten soll und das ist
die von Nenzing an Nenzinger Himmel.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

OMaOle schrieb:


> Der östliche über die Batziggalpe, oder der westliche am Spreubach?


Bin den östlichen zweimal gefahren, den westlichen noch nie. Ist technisch anspruchsvoll.
Und: ist deutlich mit einem Verbotsschild am Abzweig markiert.
Das Problem ist gleich der Einstieg in die Abfahrt, denn da wirst du von den Anwohnern zweier Alpgebäude der Klostner Alpe gesehen und die haben mir einmal übelst fluchend hinterhergeschrien.
Besser ist es, den Einstieg am östlichen Ende der Staumauer zu nehmen, denn das ist außerhalb der Sicht, dafür allerdings ein etwas übel schottriger Trail gleich zu Beginn.
Auf dem Kartenausschnitt ist das zu verstehen. Grün ist der "offizielle" und verbotene Einstieg, bei rot zweigt der nicht einzusehende Trail ab.


----------



## Mäx69 (28. Januar 2022)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. Bin vor zwei Jahren vom Formarinsee den Steinbock Weg runter nach Dalaas da gab's keine Probleme.


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

Mäx69 schrieb:


> Bin vor zwei Jahren vom Formarinsee den Steinbock Weg runter nach Dalaas da gab's keine Probleme.


Hier geht’s doch um Spullersee, oder?
Ich denke, die Abfahrten sind alle verboten.
Beim Einstieg Klostneralpe steht ein Verbotsschild, beim Einstieg Staumauer steht keines (Stand 2019]. Illegal sind sie trotzdem beide (Österreich halt).
Ich hab halt beschrieben, wie man unbemerkt von den Alpgebäuden drauf kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mäx69 (28. Januar 2022)

Ja, am Spullersee bin ich bis jetzt nur vorbei gefahren und jetzt will ich mal runter ins Tal.
Vielen dank für die Info.
LG
Markus


----------



## OMaOle (28. Januar 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bin den östlichen zweimal gefahren, den westlichen noch nie.


Okay, vielen Dank. Weißt Du zufällig, ob die westliche Route auch verboten ist?


----------



## isartrails (28. Januar 2022)

Hast du dir meinen Kartenlink fünf Posts weiter oben angesehen...?
Natürlich ist sie verboten, da schon der Einstieg oben an der Staumauer mit einem Verbotsschild belegt ist.
Die Aufteilung in westlich und östlich kommt ja erst danach.
Außerdem: in Ö ist alles verboten, was nicht offiziell freigegeben ist. Und da gehören diese beiden Wege garantiert nicht dazu.


----------



## OMaOle (29. Januar 2022)

Sry, hab mich mit dem Handy blöde angestellt. Vielen Dank.


----------

